# Thar she blows.....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just in time for your Thanksgiving meal....

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/27/sperm-whale-explodes-video-faroe-island_n_4349948.html?&icid=maing-grid7|maing14|dl3|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D412264


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder how long it took to get rid of that smell.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Eeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a nice one. The guy that decided what to do with this one passed away recently, that's how I found out about it.

Oregon's Exploding Whale


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That's funny.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL, yeah that was funny, sitting back watching on video. Bet not so much up close. What a mess. I think I would of towed it out to sea. Way out. Good grief, now I smell it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Municipal workers and dynamite. There is a good idea....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Municipal workers and dynamite. There is a good idea....


yep, "here's your sign".


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

As a kid, my younger cousin and I came upon a bloated cow while rabbit hunting. I convinced him to poke it with a sharp stick fashioned for the event.....The results were not as spectacular as the whale, but he had to walk back to the house at a fair distance from me and we had to hose him off in the yard.


----------

